# tidal audio /oem image dynamic 10"



## jimnolimit (May 19, 2010)

i recently ordered the tidal audio /OEM image dynamic 10" , it's a very nice sub , the fit and finish is excellent . this sub is now in a 0.8 cu/ft sealed box . here are some pics :


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Looks just like my old Elemental Designs 13oV2....and it actually is if I'm not mistaken


----------



## dapert (Feb 22, 2006)

what's the mounting depth on those?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Looks just like my old Elemental Designs 13oV2....and it actually is if I'm not mistaken


I was thinking that EXACT same thing when I saw those pics. 

To the OP, not that the Ov2 series subs weren't solid performers though, so don't take our comparison comments as an insult. But that sub looks IDENTICAL to an Elemental Designs 11Ov2 sub. What do you think of it so far?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> To the OP, not that the Ov2 series subs weren't solid performers though, so don't take our comparison comments as an insult. But that sub looks IDENTICAL to an Elemental Designs 11Ov2 sub. What do you think of it so far?


Yeah, don't get me wrong. I freakin LOVED that sub. I had it in a HT enclosure in my apartment and it was fantastic. I still have it and I doubt I'll ever sell it.


----------



## jimnolimit (May 19, 2010)

after looking at photo's of both the ID10 and 11oV2 / 13oV2 , i noticed the tidal looks like both of them . is image dynamics is the main manufacturer ? 

i will be running this 10" tidal in parallel @ 2ohms and it's housed in a 0.8 cu/ft sealed box . it will be powered by an eclipse xa-1200 putting out 500 watts rms @ 2ohms . this sub and amp are going in my 2010 nissan altima . so far i added a pioneer U310BT head unit . i will also be changing out my door and deck speakers with pioneer A-series 6.5"/6x9" which will be running off the head unit . I've been too busy to run the wiring and hook the amp up this past weekend and im waiting for my SS-damplifier to come (probably in the next 2 days) to put the interior speakers in . by the end of the week i should have everything in . 

p.s. here is a pic of the amp , it's a real nice piece .


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

^Funny story really...I installed that amp in a friends car last week and was running some tests on it. I pulled the 13oV2 out of the closet, threw it in a test enclosure and lit it up on that amp. Hadn't moved in over a year and it sounded like it never missed a day. 

I think you'll really like it.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks just like and Arc KAR or Foose series sub.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Well Image dynamics was making the ED subs for awhile, so I would assume they are all really similar.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

ID doesn't even make their own subs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> ID doesn't even make their own subs.


You sure about that? I am pretty sure ED was getting them from ID, as right after they split ID was offering the OEM sub that was the KV2 with a black dust cap that was blank


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

And ID was getting them from their build house.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I think you'll be happy with that sub. I have two ID10's which look like the same sub, but have been using them ported, not sealed. Pretty impressive excursion for an "entry level" 10" sub.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> And ID was getting them from their build house.


I think ID Maxes, and IDQ's are Built at ID..... I think the ID series Subs are Built Offshore.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Can anyone confirm that the Tidal subs have the same specs as the ID V3 subs?

Edit: Nevermind. Google says they do.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

mmiller said:


> I think ID Maxes, and IDQ's are Built at ID..... I think the ID series Subs are Built Offshore.


Nope. They're simply not set up for it. They might do some final assembly there, and I emphasize might, but they don't make anything there.


----------



## jimnolimit (May 19, 2010)

it's been a while but i figured i would post a video showing this sub in action . it's in a generic 0.8 cu/ft box running on an eclipse XA1200 amp @ 2ohms . in the video the amp is at approx 70% and the radio volume is around 70% . the x-max specs on this woofer are no lie . 

*here's the video :*




p.s. i want to build a stealth trunk box and i might go with a 12" instead , im still testing .


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Nope. They're simply not set up for it. They might do some final assembly there, and I emphasize might, but they don't make anything there.


Not to be inflammatory, but we do build IDQ and IDMAX in house and you are welcome to visit and witness first hand at any time. Come on over and visit us 

We have built the ID V.3 both, in house, and overseas. 

We dont make the parts themselves as we are not large enough to vertically integrate like that but we are fully capable of assembling anything from a 4" mid to an 18" subwoofer in small to large volume. Most of our parts are of our own unique design and are custom tooling specifically for us. 

Eric
Image Dynamics


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the Tidal sub seems to share the same motor as the ED kV series subs not the oV series. I've been using a 15" kV series sub in my home theater system and am quite pleased with it.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Eric Stevens said:


> Not to be inflammatory, but we do build IDQ and IDMAX in house and you are welcome to visit and witness first hand at any time. Come on over and visit us
> 
> We have built the ID V.3 both, in house, and overseas.
> 
> ...


I knew that! 

I hope all is well at ID Eric!


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

ID also makes subs for ARC Audio.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Eric Stevens said:


> Not to be inflammatory, but we do build IDQ and IDMAX in house and you are welcome to visit and witness first hand at any time. Come on over and visit us
> 
> We have built the ID V.3 both, in house, and overseas.
> 
> ...


You just rewrote what I said. I wasn't sure about the final assembly of the Max and v3 IDQs there but we were talking about the v.2/Tidal drivers which are no more "made" by ID than they are by me. 

I have been by your shop before Eric, even met you before. It was WAAAAAAY back in the day when I was still at Paradyme. I have great respect for you and ID.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Mahna Mahna said:


> ID also makes subs for ARC Audio.


Again, they come from the same build house. Since Eric has just said himself that they, in fact, do not manufacture any of the parts they are an assemply point for two of the drivers. Everything else comes from a build house as spec'd by ID. It's how most "manufacturers" operate nowadays. There's nothing wrong with that at all, however.


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Image Dynamics = quality and good value. I wouldn't mind if they were completely made in china 

people cant afford to buy products made in the usa they are too expensive now days....


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Has anyone measured the t/s parameters of one of those "Tidal Audio" drivers? I'd like to find out how close the measured specs are to the published ones.


----------



## wildnimal (Mar 29, 2008)

Well according to the specs of Tidal its same as iD V3. I wonder wy tidal sub costs less ? Maybe we cannot recone the Tidal subs unlike iDV3.

Have personally used iDV3 in friends car and i must say a very good sub for the price. He listens to Trance, POP, Psy and Rock and sub works perfectly and handles power too. We are feeding the sub 600W RMS @ 4 ohm in a 1 cuft box and it doesn't even sweat. Its been more than 1 year now it just plays amazing.


----------

